
Art in the Internet Age, an Introduction to LBRY - thevibesman
https://lbry.io/what
======
thevibesman
I'm not associated with this project, but have seen it appear a few times as a
"Suggested Post" on my Facebook timeline.

I was just taking a moment to take a look at there site and thought to search
HN to see if there had been any discussion here. There didn't seem to be much
discussion.

Has anyone here checked this out?

